# dx code for tick bite



## puggles (Jun 23, 2009)

are you supposed to use the contusion code for a tick bite?  That is all I can come up with.  Any advice?

Thanks alot!


----------



## cgallimore (Jun 23, 2009)

Look under Superficial Injury (910-919) codes. These are the dx codes, by site, for insect bite, nonvenomous.


----------



## halebill (Jun 25, 2009)

...and don't forget to add E906.4 bite of non-venomous arthropod.


----------



## daniel (Jul 24, 2009)

*Dx for tick bite*

I use 

ICD-9CM 133.9- infestations by mites NOS for this description.


Daniel, CPC


----------

